# 457 Dependent



## deeptss (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi All, 

Currently i am in India. I got engaged to a guy who is working in Aus from the past 2 years and on 457 visa. I heard the processing time for 457 wil be more than 2 months. 

Could you please tell me whether i can apply for tourist visa and after going there and apply for 457 dependent ?? 

My fiance has a fear like 8503 no furthur stay clause for tourist visa. 

I want to travel with him immediatly after marriage. Please advice us what we can do in this case ... 

Deepthi


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi deepthi,


> My fiance has a fear like 8503 no furthur stay clause for tourist visa.


That is a possibility and could disrupt any subsequent plan.
The legitimate way and most sure will be to apply for a 457 and have some patience.
Should not be too hard if your fiance has already been in Australia two years and you've been in India.


----------



## deeptss (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hi Wanderer*

Hi Wanderer,

Now i have applied for 457 dependent.

Submitted all the documents requested including medical checklist,1221,956, My Releiving letter, Marriage certificate and my husbands 457 approval letter.

Do you have any idea regarding the timelines .. Because his company people have couriered docs on 19th ...

After this wat will be the process please help me because no body is giving clear picture about 457 dependent visa as all of them had their visas lodged along with their husbands ...

Do i need to submit any police clearence and insurence ... as per my knowledge they will nt be there for 457 dep

awaiting for your info ...

Deeptss


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

deeptss said:


> Hi Wanderer,
> 
> Now i have applied for 457 dependent.
> 
> ...


The Immi Client Service Charter - Client Service Charter indicates temporary spouse visas can be up to 10 months.
Could be and hopefully will be quicker, that depending somewhat on staffing and workload situation. 
And yes, from Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457) you can see a character check is a requirement.


----------



## sandeepj (Nov 15, 2011)

*Need help*

Hello Deeps,

I am in the same situation. Can you help me with the full story. I want to know that did you finally got your 457 approved and what were the timelines for that.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,
San J


----------

